# How old were you when you first DP'd?



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Interested to know.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

I should add...

How old were you when you first got blasted into DP. Not looking back from the vantage point of DP and realising you dissociated as a child and what not.



SolomonOrlando said:


> Seventeen.


Cheers Solomon


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I was 16, five years ago.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

I actually don't remember, but I've had the thoughts that I'm not real coming to me for years. I consider that the real time I got it was 7/8 months ago as that's when I started having it all the time. I was sixteen.


----------



## D.I (Jan 24, 2014)

For me, it was 27. About 2 months ago. xP


----------



## tmarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

20, and now again at 25


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

I was 21..

I didnt drink till I was 21 or smoke weed till i was 21 but that 3rd time smoking weed gave me dp


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

First felt dissociated when I was 14, questioned a lot. Full blown DP at 15.


----------



## dpsuckslife (Feb 6, 2014)

at 20, 4 months ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

First at maybe 11 then I recovered. Now I've had DP since I was 12, I'm 22 now.


----------



## Troglodyte (Feb 14, 2014)

20


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

I was 16 and now I'm 27.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

18 im 41 now


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

eddy1886 said:


> 18 im 41 now


Wow.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I was 15, now i'm 34.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I was 16/17, now 23. Don't want to hit the decade mark lol


----------



## greymanor (Feb 5, 2014)

14?


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

I was 19 and now I'm 29, turning 30 this year......fuck......


----------



## Tronick (Dec 11, 2012)

6.. I know that sounds weird, but it was at my brother's funeral.. My psychiatrist says the way I describe the funeral suggests I DP'ed.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

it developped durng my childhood i always thought it was cool being able to turn off my emotions..now i don't seem to have any left. first noticed it was uncomfortale at 14


----------



## KyrieLight (Feb 24, 2014)

Mine is more of DR but I've had mine since I was 4. I'm 22 now and still have it.


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

18, 5 months ago.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I actually recently realized that my DP/DR goes further back than I had first thought. I was in a pretty serious car accident at age 7. Blood all over, shattered windshield, passenger side completely missing. I woke up from a nap into this horror scene, and I felt as if I was dreaming. I believe this is the first depersonalization moment I've ever experienced. This could also be the root cause of my anxiety.


----------



## autopilot (Mar 2, 2014)

For me it was around 13-14 was when I first became aware of it. I've had minor symptoms since, however they've come back much worse recently at almost 18 years old.


----------

